# أنا خريج هندسه الكترونيات تحكم أعمل أيه عشان أشتغل في مجال البترول؟



## ayooody (6 يوليو 2009)

أنا خريج هندسه الكترونيات تحكم أعمل أيه عشان أشتغل في مجال البترول؟
لان أنا عرفت أن مواقع البترول بيحتاجوا فيها مهندسين تحكم
أنا دلوقتي بدرس هندسه تحكم بكليه الهندسه الالكترونيه بمنوف 
ياريت لو حد يعرف أيه اللي يخليني مرشح اكتر للو ظيفه عن غيري عشان 
أشتغل في مجال البترول
يعني لو دورات معينه أو أي حاجه أنا با ستفسر ؟


----------



## احمداحمد احمد (13 يوليو 2009)

منوفي يعني؟ههههههههههه
انا خريج منوف برضه


----------

